# what can i keep in a 3ft viv?



## emzii (Sep 13, 2007)

not sure if this is the right place to post this, but its about the habitat i suppose!

recently bought a 3ft viv from a mate, not sure on depth or width yet as have only seen it once and not picked it up yet. (its not massivly deep, maybe a foot or so?)

i was wondering what lizard would

A) live in this happily,
B) be good for a first time owner
C) be something i can handle?

i was thinking a beardy (still am), is this the best option or is there anything else i could consider? was thinking about getting a crested gecko but presume this would be too large a viv for one

any help much appreciated!


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Dont know about lizards, but a corn snake could go in a 3ft long viv.

If you wanted a snake that is.


----------



## emzii (Sep 13, 2007)

nah lizards only for now


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

you could get a few leopard geckos in there, they are a good first lizard and nice to handle,
Not sure on a beardie as they recomend a 4ft viv for them


----------



## emzii (Sep 13, 2007)

thats one to think about, a couple of leopard gecko's might work well


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

micheal j fox-he is TINY!!!!


----------



## emzii (Sep 13, 2007)

hah he'd make an awesome pet!


----------



## D4W5ON (Jul 22, 2009)

I too am looking at getting a small lizard, either a Leo or Beardie.

From what i've heard a Leopard Gecko would be the best option because no huge lighting requirements are needed etc... BUT Beardies are soooooo cool... Decisions decisions!??!


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

rankin dragons are like beardies but stay smaller so would be happy in a 3ft viv


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah rankins are cool but you could get a nice little group of leos living quite happily in there!


----------



## emzii (Sep 13, 2007)

i may get a few female leopard gecko's  rankins do look pretty cool...and beardies are awesome...but since this will more than likely be the first of many i have plenty of time!!


----------

